# baby russian wanted!



## turtletaker101 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello tortoise lovers! I am looking to adopt a baby russian tortoise if possible. if nobody has a baby i'll take an adult. I don't have the money to buy one frome the stores but if you have one for cheap or nothing at all i'll take it! please contact me with information, age, sex and if you're selling it price. e-mail [email protected].


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi turtletaker101:

You might have better luck finding a tortoise from one of our members if you start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself. Most of our members are very careful about who they give their treasured tortoises to.


----------



## wellington (Jan 12, 2012)

Welcome 
Have you done your research? The equipment needed for a tort is not cheap. Even if you get one for free, you will need to spend some money on housing it etc. Can you afford the housing indoor and outdoor, lighting, heat and food? Also, what if it gets sick and needs to go to the vet and/or medicine? Sometimes the free ones end up costing more in the long run with vet bills. You should research if you haven't. Then decide if you have the means to properly care for a tortoise. if you can, good luck finding the little guy/gal


----------



## turtletaker101 (Jan 12, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi turtletaker101:
> 
> You might have better luck finding a tortoise from one of our members if you start a new thread in the "introductions" section and tell us a bit about yourself. Most of our members are very careful about who they give their treasured tortoises to.



thanks for the advice!


----------



## Ashliewood (Jan 12, 2012)

Where do you live?


----------



## turtletaker101 (Jan 13, 2012)

Ashliewood said:


> Where do you live?



Massachuesetts


----------



## turtletaker101 (Jan 15, 2012)

*Looking for a tort, preferably russian*

Looking for a russian. can't wait till' I get one.I don't have the money to get one from a store because they are so much along with the enclosure, but if somebody has one that is cheap I might be interested. please PM me or e-mail if you have one that you are looking to re-home. e-mail: [email protected].


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi turtletaker101:

Just a couple of suggestions:

Like I said when you first posted this thread, we need to know a bit about you...get to know you and what you're like. Also, when you want to "refresh" your previous post, there's no need to post a whole new thread. Just find the original and post something new in it. That brings it back to the forefront. All you need to post is "bump."


Also, the price of the animal is probably the smallest cost. Its very expensive to set up a new tortoise. Habitat, lights, heat, substrate, to say nothing of in case the tortoise needs vet care (which they frequently do).


----------



## Floof (Jan 17, 2012)

Yvonne is very right. People can be very picky about who they send their tortoises to, and rightfully so! There are often people around looking for cheap or free animals that they want to try to breed for profit, or just turn around and sell for much more than they paid. I know when I had to give away my first tortoises and turtle a year and a half ago, I was very picky! I never would've considered giving them away to a completely new member whose only ever post(s) were asking for free/cheap tortoises... I'd be too afraid of what your intentions are.

As well, it's very true that the tortoise itself is the cheap part! You spend MUCH more on supplies, housing, etc, than you do on the tortoise. Just the MVB bulb is $40-50, plus another $10-30 for the heat lamp, anywhere from $30 to a couple hundred dollars depending on what type/how big a habitat you want to do, enough substrate to make a good, deep layer for your Russian would run $10 minimum (for some cheap organic top soil/peat moss), plus hides, water dish, basking rock--just the fixings can be anywhere from $20 to $200... So, while the tortoise might only cost $50-100, the supplies to get it set up run another $100 MINIMUM--and, more likely, much more than that! Plus, having an emergency fund in case a vet visit is necessary (as it often is--a free/cheap tortoise from a private owner often needs a vet visit for something (my dad's favorite philosophy: "A free pet is NEVER free!" And it's proven very true for my family), and even a full priced pet store Russian generally at least needs to be treated for parasites)... The price of the tortoise itself is the least of your worries!

Anyway, just a bit of friendly advice for you.  Good luck finding your tortoise, and I hope you're prepared for him!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 17, 2012)

My advice to you is to get a complete enclosure set up and running lights and all. Get everything perfect temps humidity your food list. Then buy a tortoise or try to find a rescure tort around you. (start setting funds aside for emergency vet visits.) Tortoises are not a cheap thrill. Not if you want them to thrive and be happy. I have thousands of dollars in changing and getting my tort where i wanted to be. I would have spend prolly half that if that I came into the game better prepared than i did. Good luck with everything!


----------

